

My Three Tiny Startups: HackerEngine, Speaking for Hackers, and Vim University - r00k
http://www.thepassivistblog.com/blog/2012/02/21/my-three-tiny-startups/

======
benregn
"After enabling the survey on a popular post, I had almost 80 responses after
just a day. 14% of users preferred screencasts, 41% preferred articles, and
45% thought both were good."

If this popular post was an article, it is not surprising that majority or the
survey takers preferred articles since they were already reading an article.
This is called sampling bias. How would the result look like if the survey was
conducted on a page with a screencast. In that case people might favor
screencasts.

~~~
r00k
That's a great point, thanks for mentioning it. I realized it myself earlier
but forgot to remember it :).

I'll rerun the survey on a screencast post.

